
The Fantasy of Opting Out - vidyesh
https://thereader.mitpress.mit.edu/the-fantasy-of-opting-out/
======
deogeo
> Consider a day in the life of a fairly ordinary person in a large city in a
> stable, democratically governed country.

You might think, as long as you're in a (currently!) stable, democratically
governed country (so not North Korea, China, Russia, Belarus, Philippines,
Saudi Arabia, Nicaragua,... wow, that's a lot of exceptions! I'm sure I missed
plenty, too), what do you have to worry about? Well, lets look at what happens
in the stable, democratically governed country of South Korea:

 _In 2007, numerous bloggers were censored and their posts deleted by police
for expressing criticism of, or even support for, presidential candidates.
This even led to some bloggers being arrested by the police. Subsequently, in
2008, just before a new presidential election, new legislation that required
all major Internet portal sites to require identity verification of their
users was put into effect._ [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_censorship_in_South_K...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_censorship_in_South_Korea)

